# What type of flashing shed roof?



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

A shed roof adjoining to what type of wall/roof? What type of flashing scenario are we talking about?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

peel and stick the entire roof and the flashing issue is not a big deal.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm just referring to the top edge of a shed roof. It doesn't adjoin to anything. I wasn't sure if I could just use a normal drip edge because of the angle.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

How would you peel and stick a pipe flashing? A chimney flashing? A gutter flashing? 

Besides, whoever would peel and stick any roof as the roofing solution should not be giving out roofing advice.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Where I live, we often peel and stick entire roofs due to snow load and ice damming.
Surely you can answer the pipe and vent flashing questions if you deal with roofs.

:jester:

Back to the original question...

So the shed roof doesn't join to anything? What is there to flash? Got a picture or a drawing showing the area you are concerned about?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> What type of flashing should be used on the top end of a shed roof?


We make up a special flashing for this, but if you are using off-the-shelf parts, then standard drip edge will work. Install it after the shingles so it covers the nails on the top course and then caulk the nail heads of the nails holding down the drip edge with a good quality roofing caulk.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

or for a more permanent, professional repair, you could cleat the custom made flashing so that you have no exposed fasteners through the roof.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

And I do kn ow how to deal with the flashing issues on a roof, just was wndering how your blanket statement of full IWS coverage would flash a pipe or other detail.


----------

